# Repairing a ear that a barber  broke?REPAIRED



## airman (May 6, 2011)

My barber broke it. This is true. 
My barber was helping unload some stuff and she dropped it. 

What I have is a steady rest for my Atlas 10" lathe and the ear that it pivot open on broke one side of the ear. I do have the broken part. 

Need to know how to fix, it is cast iron. Some peopleee say braze it other say weld. 
I do not want to mess it up, as it was cast and machined by a great uncle in Santa fe, NM. 
Will post picture tonight
Andrew Hurt


----------



## Tony Wells (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Repairing a ear that a barber   broke*

I've repair similar damages by milling out a slot in the upper part that will seat a replacement tongue. It got pinned and bolted, so there was no weld or braze. If there is room for that, that's what I would do. I'd like to see pictures.


----------



## airman (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Repairing a ear that a barber   broke*



> author=Tony Wells link=topic=2098.msg13405#msg13405 date=1304709808
> I've repair similar damages by milling out a slot in the upper part that will seat a replacement tongue. It got pinned and bolted, so there was no weld or braze. If there is room for that, that's what I would do. I'd like to see pictures.



Tony

Will look at that tonite
Andrew


----------



## airman (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Repairing a ear that a barber   broke*

I sent it off to be repaired last wednesday 5-11-11
Should have back this week. 
Will post pictures. 

Andrew


----------



## airman (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Repairing a ear that a barber   broke*

Here is a picture of the repair . 

Andrew


Here is the broken one


----------



## airman (May 22, 2011)

*Re: Repairing a ear that a barber  broke /REPAIRED*

Got the steady rest repaired. 
A guy on OWWM did the repair, He used some sort of silver rod, something like you would repair carbide tooth. 

Here are a couple pictures. 
Thanks everybody with your help

Andrew


----------



## Tony Wells (May 22, 2011)

Looks like a good repair, Andrew. For a higher strength repair on CI, a nickel alloy is used to weld. There are various welding methods that have been developed recently that are very strong. Should your silver braze fail, you might want to look into welding it. We have a couple of experienced welders here who could possibly advise.


----------

